# (SOLVED) module laden?

## lituxer

Hallo

Ich möchte ein Modul automatisch laden. Mein Problem ist, das ich dem Modul was mit auf dem Weg geben muss.

```
modprobe w83627ehf force_id=0x8860
```

Das funktioniert so einwandfrei.

Wie trage ich es denn so in die /etc/conf.d/modules ein?

Mein Eintrag sieht so aus:

```
modules_2_6_29_gentoo_r5="w83627ehf force_id=0x8860"
```

Beim booten sagt er mir immer, das er das Modul nicht laden kann. Mit modprobe funktioniert das aber.

force_id=0x8860 kann ich nicht weglassen, denn dann funktioniert es nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## franzf

man /etc/conf.d/modules

 :Wink: 

// edit:

dickes sorry :/ Hab grad gesehen, dass das nur meine modules-conf ausgibt, und darin stehen halt noch teils die org.-Kommentare.

Aber in dem openrc-Leitfaden von Gentoo steht das doch auch gut beschrieben:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Unter "Kernel modules".

----------

## mv

Wie franzf schon schrieb (zumindest implizit): 

```
module_w83627ehf_arg="force_id=0x8860"
```

Wenn Du das allerdings sowieso grundsätzlich haben wills, wäre ein alternativer und vielleicht besserer Weg in /etc/modprobe.d/irgendwas.conf (der letzte Name ist nicht wichtig, außer dass er auf .conf enden sollte) den Eintrag 

```
options w83627ehf force_id=0x8860
```

 zu setzen, denn dann funktioniert es später auch normal mit "modprobe w83627ehf".

----------

## lituxer

An den openrc Leitfaden habe ich garnicht gedacht. 

Aber Ihr wisst ja, da sucht und sucht man, aber auf die einfache Lösung kommt man nicht. Danke franzf

Ich habe die Sache aber in /etc/modprobe.d, so wie mv es vorschlug gelöst. 

```
options w83627ehf force_id=0x8860
```

Denn w83627ehf brauche ich um den Hardware Sensor auf meinen Asus Board zum arbeiten zubewegen.

Nochmals Danke an Euch beiden.

----------

